# Hydra?



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Yep, looks like it.....


----------



## Dave in the basement (Feb 22, 2008)

You have a much better eye than I do, as I would have completely missed it had you not mentioned it. Nevertheless, that is quite the cool pic and I thank you for sharing!


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

The second one doesn't have that good background behind it either.


----------

